# Scientific Study Uncovers Jennifer Aniston has Best Legs In Hollywood



## fickledpink (Jul 28, 2006)

Anyone who saw Jennifer Aniston's last appearance on The Late Show with David Letterman knows that the girl has got some hot ass legs on her. If Dave's ranting and raving about how perfect he thought they were was not enough, well now, there is scientific proof. Scientists working for Braun Electronics Company are saying that Jennifer Aniston has the best legs in showbiz. The researchers developed a formula that looked at "the proportions of the leg and thigh as well as the texture of the skin" and Aniston scored her the highest mark of 14.67, over other contenders like Jessica Simpson and Christina Aguilera. Fascinating. Now if only they could get these geniuses working on a cure for cancer.

Source: Handbag





source

Woo hoo! Go Team Aniston


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 28, 2006)

She does have some sexy legs!


----------



## LVA (Jul 28, 2006)

yep ... she does have great legs. thx for sharing


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 28, 2006)

sexy legs, arms...


----------



## dentaldee (Jul 28, 2006)

she's pretty much hot all over!!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jul 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *fickledpink* Now if only they could get these geniuses working on a cure for cancer. i agree with this line.


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 29, 2006)

Jennifer Aniston definitely is one sexy woman... She's not on my list of faves, but she's still a hottie! On a serious note, we do seriously need to spend more time finding cures than figuring out leg/thigh proportions... It's still fun &amp; interesting to know though! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Annia (Jul 29, 2006)

ahahahahah... ???


----------



## Eragirl (Jul 29, 2006)

I don't know. She's beautiful, but I think her legs are a little on the thin side now.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *fickledpink* Now if only they could get these geniuses working on a cure for cancer. Originally Posted by *Retro-Violet* i agree with this line. Same here.


----------



## VenusGoddess (Jul 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Eragirl* I don't know. She's beautiful, but I think her legs are a little on the thin side now. Agreed.


----------



## kaeisme (Jul 30, 2006)

I wonder who sits around and thinks these studies up..LOL


----------



## Cheebs (Jul 30, 2006)

She's got amazing legs and hair.


----------



## sm91396 (Jul 30, 2006)

yes, she's cute. and she has nice legs.... I wouldn't mind seeing more "women sized" women being lauded for their beauty, though.


----------



## Leilani (Jul 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Eragirl* I don't know. She's beautiful, but I think her legs are a little on the thin side now. I agree, pretty woman but her legs to me are just a tad thin.


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Jul 30, 2006)

Jennifer is just plain sexy PERIOD!


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 30, 2006)

she really does have sexy legs, but lmao @ the comment about finding a cure for cancer. it's sooo true!


----------



## CarolAZ (Jul 30, 2006)

I like Jen, but I am not a huge Jen-Aniston-is-beautiful-and-so-are-her-legs-fan.

Now I saw a pic in some magazine of that cutie Amanda Bynes, wow, I think she has some great legs. Also that Stacey Keebler who was on Dancing With the Stars this past season...hers are great too!!

CarolAZ


----------



## usersassychick0 (Jul 31, 2006)

Yes! I am totally for team aniston!


----------



## mehrunissa (Jul 31, 2006)

Though Jennifer has a nice, toned figure and great legs, I think Gwen Stefani has better legs than her. And she put them on display when she went on Letterman's show to promote her Love.Angel.Music.Baby album too!


----------



## angel_eyes4evah (Jul 31, 2006)

toothpick people are gross, jennifer is is like the stick figures we all drew in fist grade. But, she does have a GREAT smile, and nice hair! lol


----------

